#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Copiar arquivo atraves do PHP

## cvr

Como copiar arquivos com php. Tipo quero:

copy c:\pasta1\*.* a:



Via PHP

Alguém sabe ?

----------


## edmafer

Ná máquina cliente?

*Se for esquece.*

Se não

http://br.php.net/copy

----------


## mistymst

voce pode abrir o arquivo, ler tudo e escrever em outro, funciona tambem, agora como foi falado se for no lado do cliente ta ralado, ai voce tem q interagir com uma outra linguagem que seja client-side jah que o php é server-side. got it?

----------


## evandrofisico

Pessoal, não esqueçam que PHP não é só pra rodar em servidor, e muito menos feito esclusivamente para produzir páginas. É uma linguagem de Script completa, se o cara tem o interpretador na máquina dele, na máquina do vizinho, etc, ele pode rodar O QUE ELE QUISER!!!!!!!!!
Para copiar um arquivo, use a função cp:

copy(origem,destino);

Mais informações sobre funções do PHP vc acha no manual on-line

http://br.php.net/manual/en/function.copy.php

----------


## edmafer

Se o cara tem o intepretador ele estará rodando no servidor e não no cliente.

As respostas estão corretas.

----------

